# Hi everyone, I'm new to the board and have a question



## LadyBug33 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've had graves disease now for about 6 years. I've been on tapizole for 6 years. I've never gotten a flu shot and was thinking about getting one this season. My question is...is there any reason why a person with graves disease should not get the flu shot? I've heard conflicting opinions.
Thanks
Lori


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am normally against flu shots but now I am in that age group who should have them. Plus this last April I came down very sick for the first time in 19 years, in which at that time I got a once in a life time pneumonia shot. Maybe its time for another.

Almost ended up in the ER. I was so weak I could only take a few step at a time. Never been so weak in my life. I'll discuss it with my doctor as far as which shots, pneumonia or flu.

After all that said. Thyroid patients can receive shots. Unless you are against them for whatever reason...some people are. However there is no harm in shots due to being thyroid.

With the strain of flues now days it may be wise.

Good Luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyBug33 said:


> I've had graves disease now for about 6 years. I've been on tapizole for 6 years. I've never gotten a flu shot and was thinking about getting one this season. My question is...is there any reason why a person with graves disease should not get the flu shot? I've heard conflicting opinions.
> Thanks
> Lori


Hi, Lori!!! I never had a flu shot while on Tapazole but since I have had RAI and am in the euthyroid state (normal for me where I feel good), I do get one every year.

I am wary of the swine flu shot though. I do not plan to get that. The reason why is I do have Lupus and I never know what I am going to be allergic to. I have had some very very bad experiences.

But not w/ the regular flu shot and I most certainly do advise you to seek the counsel of your doctor about this before you do anything. Also, if you have an egg allergy, you are not a candidate for the flu shot.

I hope you have your liver enzymes checked periodically for Tapazole is very hard on the liver. Are you on a maintenance dose? If so, how much?


----------

